# Anyone heard the DE12 or DE250 with QSC waveguide combination?



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I have narrowed my driver search down to two finalists and one waveguide.:scratch:
The DE12 or DE250 with the QSC waveguide.
Does anyone have any feedback on these or on the measurements below?

Here is a link to their measurements.

Matt


----------



## Zilch (May 18, 2010)

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?p=1624578#post1624578


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Zilch said:


> http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?p=1624578#post1624578


Thanks :T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Man first I thought I should get the Beyma, then the BMS, then the B&C and now it looks like the econo-wave selenium ti and JBL/PYLE waveguide look like the hot ticket. This is like chasing a rabbit down a rabbit hole. :dontknow:

Matt


----------



## Zilch (May 18, 2010)

Standard Econo is econo, whereas, Deluxe Econo is deluxe....


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Zilch said:


> Standard Econo is econo, whereas, Deluxe Econo is deluxe....


Ah ok I gotcha... The DE250 and QSC is better combination but more pricey, which is wierd because some reviews are saying the JBL waveguide is a better guide.... :dumbcrazy: It won't be long before I am visiting the men in white coats.... :hissyfit: 

Even looking at the measurements it is hard to tell a difference between the sel and the B&C and the B&C is almost 3 times the price. 

Matt


----------



## Zilch (May 18, 2010)

Trek over to Berkeley, and you can hear them both.... :drive:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

In-laws have a vacation home in Santa Cruz, I might just have to pay you a visit. :T

Since you are the Mad Scientist behind the econowave which driver do you like better for classic rock and movies with some classical and such mixed in, the Sel ti or the DE12? Since I am on a budget as the HT room has already put me way over budget. 

Right now I have an old set of seleniums on the PE round waveguides and they are harsh. 

By the way, thanks for visiting the shack. :wave:

Matt


----------



## Zilch (May 18, 2010)

The Seleniums sound surprisingly smooth for titanium diaphragms, but the DE250 polys get the nod, as do the QSC 152i waveguides. Brandon (Augerpro) built his "No Quarters" using DE12s, and seems quite pleased with the outcome; I've never heard or used them. :dontknow:

Alternatively, order up a pair of the new Dayton clones of the Pyle clones of the JBL waveguide and try them with your present Seleniums and the EconoWave crossover.... 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=270-318


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!! I ordered the waveguides and will order the drivers. I will probably just end with one set of each for testing. :bigsmile: Thanks for all your work in testing these things. 

I am actually using an active crossover the DCX2496 to set my crossover points and I tweaked things even more by running them in dipole open baffle with an eminence alpha 15a. I love the sound of open baffle.  These are complemented on the bottom end by a tapped horn 18.


----------

